# Can't change my Nat from being strict



## HottCarl15 (Dec 22, 2008)

I have got to my http://192.168.1.1/rpAuth.html website and it asks for a password. Well I've been looking around and have seen that usually the password is 1234, well I try putting that in and it doesn't work. It doesn't ask for a user name it only asks for a password and I have no clue what else it could be. So I was wondering if anybody could help me.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP (Home or Pro), SP1-SP2-SP3, Vista (Home, Business, Ultimate), etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.




Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*




If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms? 
For wireless issues, have you disabled all encryption on the router to see if you can connect that way? 
Have you connected directly to the broadband modem to see if this is a router or modem/ISP issue?
If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (*COMMAND* for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands on separate lines, following each one with the *Enter* key:

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## kwire323 (Oct 5, 2009)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>ping 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=126ms TTL=56
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=127ms TTL=56
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=128ms TTL=56
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=127ms TTL=56

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 126ms, Maximum = 128ms, Average = 127ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>ping yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [209.191.93.53] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 209.191.93.53: bytes=32 time=89ms TTL=55
Reply from 209.191.93.53: bytes=32 time=88ms TTL=55
Reply from 209.191.93.53: bytes=32 time=89ms TTL=55
Reply from 209.191.93.53: bytes=32 time=89ms TTL=55

Ping statistics for 209.191.93.53:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 88ms, Maximum = 89ms, Average = 88ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>nbstat -n
'nbstat' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>NBTSTAT -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.64] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
YOUR-W04GTXLD67<00> UNIQUE Registered
YOUR-W04GTXLD67<20> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <00> GROUP Registered
WORKGROUP <1E> GROUP Registered
WORKGROUP <1D> UNIQUE Registered
..__MSBROWSE__.<01> GROUP Registered
YOUR-W04GTXLD67<03> UNIQUE Registered
OWNER <03> UNIQUE Registered

Local Area Connection 2:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : your-w04gtxld67
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0E-A6-45-35-4F
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.64
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, October 05, 2009 11:09:34 AM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, October 06, 2009 11:09:34 A
M

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : SMC EZ Card 10/100 PCI (SMC1211 Seri
es)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-04-E2-09-7E-74

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

Nice post. What's up doc ?


----------

